# Pourquoi OneNote sur Apple Watch ?



## ArthurLC123 (16 Novembre 2019)




----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2019)

Installe la et tu verras!


----------



## ArthurLC123 (16 Novembre 2019)

J'ai pas d'Apple Watch 
Mais merci pour le conseil


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2019)

Et tu ne peux pas voir les captures de la version pour Apple Watch? Normalement en descendant tu peux afficher les autres versions.


----------



## ArthurLC123 (16 Novembre 2019)

Ok merci


----------

